# MEDIO FÍSICO > Acuiferos - Aguas Subterraneas >  Libro sobre los acuíferos penisulares

## Luján

En este enlace (http://www.igme.es/internet/web_agua...ro44/lib44.htm)

Se pueden encontrar los enlaces a los pdf de los capítulos del libro

*CALIDAD Y CONTAMINACIÓN DE LAS AGUAS SUBTERRÁNEAS EN ESPAÑA. INFORME DE SÍNTESIS.*

IGME, 1985.

En él se pueden encontrar bastantes datos sobre los acuíferos, la calidad de sus aguas y sus estructuras.

Tiene muy buena pinta.

----------


## Salut

^^ Lástima que esté _un poco_ anticuado. La situación ha empeorado mucho en estos últimos 25 años  :Frown:

----------

